# A new craze... gelish! Have you tried it?



## scrapsugargypsy (May 11, 2012)

My experience: I always use to have my nails done (acrylic or solar generally) because I got so sick of my nails breaking and the paint chipping... but we all know that does horrible things to your natural nails. When I heard that you could do gelish yourself, I was really excited because the polish is so much stronger than regular polish and doesn't chip!!

So I did... I went on ebay and bought the uv light and the gelish polish and 1 polish (which are $12-15 a bottle, yikes!) but the results are FANTASTIC!! I don't have to worry about my polish chipping, it helps strengthen my nails with a strong base and top coat, and it comes off when I want it to. My favorite part?? With the UV light drying system, when you take your nails out, you're DONE. No waiting on polish to dry and smudging it/scratching it (which I would always do), when you're done you're done! 

It is expensive to get started, but really only costs the price of getting your nails done a couple times. I think I paid $30 for the light, $30 for the gelish kit, and $12 for the polish? HOWEVER, I discovered a way to make your own gelish polish and I'll never buy another color!! I'm absolutely loving gelish!!!

*I'm wondering how many of you ladies have tried gelish and what you think about it? *


----------



## Johnnie (May 11, 2012)

Never tried and probably never will. I'm not that invested in prettying up my nails. Haha. Glad you found something that works for you.


----------



## lady41 (May 11, 2012)

I love it! Care to share about how u make ur own?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 12, 2012)

That's really cool, I'm just about done with polishes lately because they chip on me within hours.  I've been using the Sally Hansen Salon Effects strips and those last up to 15 days on me, until they grow out basically.  I'd be up for trying a gelish nail polish though, I've seen them on a friend and it looked pretty thick and durable but hers were coming off within a day too.  She does have short nails that she used to bite and was using the gelish to keep her from biting them, so my mileage my vary.  Tell us, if you will, how you make your own.  That's interesting!


----------



## calexxia (May 12, 2012)

I love gelish, but I find that I get bored too darn quickly and want to take it off so that I can change things up. And, like the poster above, I am a HUGE fan of Sally Hansen Nail Effects, which were how I first started getting into doin' my nails once I quit biting them.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love gelish, but I find that I get bored too darn quickly and want to take it off so that I can change things up. And, like the poster above, I am a HUGE fan of Sally Hansen Nail Effects, which were how I first started getting into doin' my nails once I quit biting them.


 Have you tried other brands of Nail Strips?  The Sally Hansen ones are just so amazing, I seriously love them.  My nails are constantly done now, with little effort and the colors and patterns are so fun.  My nails right now are white with pastel pink polka dots and my toes are done in pink camo.  If you use them a lot, you can buy them on Ebay and get multiple packs for a lot cheaper than at the store.  I can use one half of the two packages included for your nails by cutting them in half and using the other half on the other corresponding nail.  I'd love to know if people have found other brands to work as well.  The KISS ones I've tried were more like a sticker.  Surprisingly they lasted a long time and got lots of comments due to the jewels on them, but they were stickers rather than actual nail polish like Salon Effects.


----------



## calexxia (May 13, 2012)

So far, just the Hansens. I bought them on a whim and was so blown away that I always keep a few stashed back for "nail emergencies" LOL


----------



## elle elle (May 13, 2012)

I love gelish!

I'm not patient enough to do my own nails, unfortunately, but I have an awesome nail tech! I used to go to her for weekly manicures, but even then my nails were chipping and cracking if I didn't use clear coat, or I would have to wear gloves to clean or do dishes. I started getting gelish a year ago and absolutely love it.. It's way more expensive, but I only go twice a month now and my nails can last up to 3 weeks.

There are a couple of downsides... you really have to be able to commit to a color for at least 2 weeks or it's not really worth doing. That kinda works for me, so it's no big deal, but I know others like to change their nail polish more often.

Also, it's hard to beat the richness and depth of a good OPI color.. I guess that's where you sacrifice with the gelish to keep it on longer. They have a couple of dark purple/ almost black colors that I like, like Diva, and All About Me. I haven't found a red I'm in love with, but I like the Gossip Girl bright pink, with June Bride as a top coat on my ring fingers. But the white isn't a true white and the black shadow is more of a deep gray. And also once you pick something and it's baked on there's not much turning back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd love to know more about how you make your own!


----------



## TeresaDouglas (May 15, 2012)

Both the gelish nails and the Nail Effects are a great fit for me, because I don't change nail colors frequently. Every 2-3 weeks is perfect for me.


----------



## calexxia (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elle elle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, it's hard to beat the richness and depth of a good OPI color.. I guess that's where you sacrifice with the gelish to keep it on longer.


 OPI is launching or has launched a UV gel line, fyi


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 25, 2012)

OPI has a gel line that my mom gets alot. They use alot of the same colors in the regular polish so you can easily match your nails and toes for summer.

I use gelish and I love it. The only issues I have are that the nude color I just tried was too hard to work with and I got a ton of bumps on two of my nails. I've also had issues with the tip shrinking and I'm worried that will cause lifting.


----------



## elle elle (May 26, 2012)

Yes, I'm thrilled about the OPI line.. just got the lincoln park after dark a few weeks ago!


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (May 28, 2012)

Absolutely!! I bought the gelish "structure gel", which I initially got because I was doing white tips on my nails, but it just wasn't quite strong enough. I had a bunch of pearlex (highly shimmery pigment powders that I used in scrapbooking) so, using a paint brush, I scooped some of the structure gel onto a piece of paper and mixed in a good amount of the pearlex and painted it on my nails in place of polish. There are a couple of things you have to be careful of when doing this: make sure to put enough pigment powder in or the color will be sheer (unless that is what you want). Also, paint it on very very thin, or when you put your hand in the uv dryer, the polish will slide to the sides and gather on the edges of you nail, giving it a very strange shape. I wouldn't recommend doing more than one coat, because I find that the thicker coats you do with gelish, the more likely it is to peel. But I absolutely love making my own colors this way, it gives you endless possibilities and the shimmer in the pearlex is so wonderful it almost creates a dimensional look on your nail. The last time, mixed the hot pink with the silver and got a really pretty plum color, and mixed the sea foam green with the blue for a bright teal. I will never go back to regular polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (May 28, 2012)

Oh, you also want to be sure to let the pearlex polish cure for at least 3 minutes under the uv light, as it will be thicker than regular polish. And stir it well too, as there may be some pigment powder lumps in there. The great thing about gelish though is you can wipe it of or re-do it until it is right! Still follow the regular order of foundation, then polish (pearlex), then top it off, and always make sure to cap your edges to reduce peeling.


----------



## Baberanza (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried other brands of Nail Strips?  The Sally Hansen ones are just so amazing, I seriously love them.  My nails are constantly done now, with little effort and the colors and patterns are so fun.  My nails right now are white with pastel pink polka dots and my toes are done in pink camo.  If you use them a lot, you can buy them on Ebay and get multiple packs for a lot cheaper than at the store.  I can use one half of the two packages included for your nails by cutting them in half and using the other half on the other corresponding nail.  I'd love to know if people have found other brands to work as well.  The KISS ones I've tried were more like a sticker.  Surprisingly they lasted a long time and got lots of comments due to the jewels on them, but they were stickers rather than actual nail polish like Salon Effects.


 
I've tried the Incoco Nail Polish Strips (they came in one of my BirchBoxes) and they were fantastic....I decided to put them on my feet, they literally lasted a month, and then my toe nails grew out and they started looking bad. But those strips stayed on!


----------



## studiomakeup (Jun 7, 2012)

I love gel polish however when you place your nails under a uv light you are exposing your hands to uv light so be sure to apply sun screen to protect your skin or a cheap pair of gloves that you can cut the finger tips out of. I wish I had been like those chinese ladies that glove up before they drive, I hate sun damage!


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *studiomakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love gel polish however when you place your nails under a uv light you are exposing your hands to uv light so be sure to apply sun screen to protect your skin or a cheap pair of gloves that you can cut the finger tips out of. I wish I had been like those chinese ladies that glove up before they drive, I hate sun damage!


 I definitely agree, its hard on your skin! I've been thinking of getting some gloves to cut the fingertips off, but I haven't because I feel like they'll get in the way and be cumbersome while painting...


----------



## TinaBelle (Jun 9, 2012)

I, too wondered about the intensity of the UV. I tan really easily and at 59 am starting to get age spots on my hands! I am totally unfamiliar with this, but interested.How much of the fingertips get exposed to the UV?


----------



## mycatsaysmeow (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it's interesting, but I'm not too set on trying it. I hate when my polish chips after a few days, but I get bored with designs after about 5 days, so doing my nails every week is about right for me anyway.


----------



## BlkBarbieMkeUp (Jun 11, 2012)

I Work For Sally's and I haven't Tried Them but alot of people Love them...But I really want to  But they are Very expensive.

www.BlkBarbiemkeup.com


----------



## KimberlyLove (Jun 12, 2012)

I've had it done before, it looked nice, but I hated trying to get it off. Might as well get acrylic.

 http://www.kimberlylove.net/


----------



## purpleKB (Jun 13, 2012)

I am dying to try Gelish!  I am also interested in the new magnetic stuff from Sally Hansen... there is a magnet in the applicator that brings the mettalic material to the surface for a 3D effect.  Also, Shellac by CND seems expensive, are you guys finding any great alternatives?


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaBelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I, too wondered about the intensity of the UV. I tan really easily and at 59 am starting to get age spots on my hands! I am totally unfamiliar with this, but interested.How much of the fingertips get exposed to the UV?


 You can put as much of your hand inside the light as you want, but you want to put it in far enough that your nails are completely covered in the light, or the polish won't harden. You can always buy cheap gloves and cut out the fingertips!


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KimberlyLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had it done before, it looked nice, but I hated trying to get it off. Might as well get acrylic.
> 
> http://www.kimberlylove.net/


 It is a pain to get off sometimes, but if you use a buffer to break the seal of the polish and soak  them, they come off pretty well. I have a nervous habit of picking at my polish though, so I generally end up peeling it off...


----------



## kimmellee (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry for coming into this so late... I'm interested in learning about the structure gel! My natural nails will.not.hold.a.manicure. Ugh! So I've been using acrylics but I can't afford them anymore and can't do them myself. I've resorted to 'gel' kits but they aren't the ones you are talking about. Last year I bought the system for the LED gel polishes but those peeled too. My nails are just so flimsy. Maybe if I used the structure gel that could help. Where do I get it? Is it expensive? Is it hard to use like acrylic? Thanks for any help!! Kim


----------



## AlisonB (Mar 26, 2013)

I got the Sensationail kit for Christmas - and LOVE it!

I followed the instructions to the letter the first two times, but getting the polish off took HOURS, so I started using some of the tips I'd read about online.

Really important to get a lasting finish and minimum chipping/lifting-

1. Apply thin coats

2. Cap off nail edges neatly

3. Make sure the colour polish is completely sandwiched between the top and base coats

4. Don't get product on skin

These tips will give a nice finish, but to me they are more important because they really do help avoid chipping/lifting.

I've used my own nail polish with good results too.

Now I don't use the primer and still get a great result and it is a doddle to remove.  I bought a dozen finger thimbles to keep the cottom pads in place when I take the polish off.  When the bottle of top coat/base coat runs out I'm going to buy the Gelish version.

The finish is so good, I can't see me going back to normal nail varnish and I can't stop sneaking glances at my lovely nails!


----------



## jsarina (Mar 26, 2013)

I absolutely love Gelish! 

Kimmellee - I have nails that will not hold polish either. The first time I get my hands wet after a manicure, it's peeling off. Gelish stays on until I take it off. The problem is, if you want to deal with it, your nails are still flimsy when you take the Gelish off. You pretty much have to keep using Gelish to keep your nails from breaking/peeling away.

calexxia - I get bored with colors quickly, too. I just paint over the Gelish color. It stays on just fine. I buy a light pink or white when I need a new color. (It will get gooey after a while.) Then paint whatever color I like on the top coat at the end. DON"T do it while it's still wet. You have to cure the full Gelish manicure first!

I would love to try some of the other brands of gel polish, but I don't know if they will mix. (Coture base coat, then Gelish polish, then another top coat) I can't afford to buy whole sets at a time.


----------



## kimmellee (Mar 27, 2013)

I tried my gel system several times and they peeled every time. With the kits I've been using lately they break and bend too. I've applied tips and used the Nailene gel system (not the Gelish system with the light, it's the type that you put the activator on and it hardens) ant the nails break after a few days. I've tried using full coverage tips and applying acrylic as the 'glue' under earth (the pharmacy tech at CVS always had such nice nails and that's what she did) but those bent and cracked even though the base was firmly on my nail. Guess the tips were cheaply made or something. Maybe I just am too rough on my hands to be able to have nice nails unless I use acrylics applied at the salon. I guess I'm doomed forever more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 7, 2013)

If anyone is interested, the Red Carpet Nails kit is on Drugstore for $35 shipped. Slick Deals has the details on it.

Not sure if I can post a link, but just google Red Carpet Nails Pro Kit SlickDeals and it should get you to the page with the instructions!

I just bought it and I'm super excited!


----------



## angels41105 (Apr 8, 2013)

How does this compare to gel overlays and acrylic as far as damage underneath? I am looking for something new. My nails grow well and are strong. I have never had fake or acrylic nails. But  at work my nail polish cannot last a day without chipping ( not sure why) but the minute i get there it chips. So i am looking for something that can hold up to my work but wont damage my already healthy nails.


----------



## bluelion (Apr 13, 2013)

Does any one know if or where you can buy the actual bottles of OPI Gel color? I've called a few salons, but they only offer the manicures using it, and I've yet to find a place that actually sells it. My sister has her eye on Eurso Euro from the Euro Centrale collection, and I really want to get it for her. So far I've only come across a single UK listing for it on ebay. but it's like $30.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does any one know if or where you can buy the actual bottles of OPI Gel color? I've called a few salons, but they only offer the manicures using it, and I've yet to find a place that actually sells it. My sister has her eye on Eurso Euro from the Euro Centrale collection, and I really want to get it for her. So far I've only come across a single UK listing for it on ebay. but it's like $30.


 ouch!


----------



## bluelion (Apr 13, 2013)

Whoops, scratch that, I ended up finding several others on ebay that are more reasonable. Still, anyone ever see OPI  Gels available to purchase in store?


----------



## Whispered (May 10, 2013)

Ok, I'm new to doimg nails, just started doing acrylics... sooo not in the budget, but I love it! lol.. I have no patience or talent.. so going to the "salon".

They put gel on top of it.. is that what you're talking about .. or I gather doing this at home , too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmandaM (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does any one know if or where you can buy the actual bottles of OPI Gel color? I've called a few salons, but they only offer the manicures using it, and I've yet to find a place that actually sells it. My sister has her eye on Eurso Euro from the Euro Centrale collection, and I really want to get it for her. So far I've only come across a single UK listing for it on ebay. but it's like $30.


 Amazon has the OPIs for around 17 - 18 dollars a bottle and some with free shipping...


----------



## AmandaM (May 17, 2013)

.... and also a website called Beyond Polish has them...  when you order the gel you also get the bottle of regular polish as a set...  prices is 17.50 before shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

